# Quick N Easy Skulls Photoshop Tutorial



## Durinthiam (Nov 7, 2008)

Aye its time for another quick tutorial  this is a very basic way to do skulls from a flat base.

Base image:


















as usual, show me what you get


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

wow this is awesome looks great


----------

